# yamaha YMF724F-V sound card problem



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having a lot of trouble finding a driver that will make a Yamaha sound card work in windows vista sp2. can someone show me how to fix this please.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are no drivers for Vista. But you can try the Windows XP drivers Download | Yamaha LSI | Yamaha


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

I will try this tonight. strange thing is the asus mb has onboard sound and even my i.t. at work couldn't make that work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your Asus MB? If you install a Sound Card it will disable the onboard sound of the motherboard. 
Remove the Yamaha card and boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals* look for onboard Audio if it is disabled, using your Enter and arrow keys *Enable *it.


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

the mother board model is A7V400-MX. it kept bringing up driver for the onboard sound under sound max something??? I could not get the onboard sound to work using any of that prior to installing the pci Yamaha card. again running vista sp2. I greatly thank you for your help. haven't had time to get to my home pc in awhile.




spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model# of your Asus MB? If you install a Sound Card it will disable the onboard sound of the motherboard.
> Remove the Yamaha card and boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals* look for onboard Audio if it is disabled, using your Enter and arrow keys *Enable *it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

according to here they do not have drivers for vista. ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download A7V400-MX


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the link that oscer1 provided for your motherboard and download the XP SoundMax driver for your motherboard, if that does not work, then you will need to learn http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you all for your time


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

I downloaded the asus file from the link you provided. it downloaded a zip file with a lot files. how do you now what to install? the file I downloaded is named Description SoundMAX Audio Driver version 5.12.01.3663 WHQL. 
it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Extract the Zip file to your desktop, it should start an install, if not, in the extracted folder, there should be a *Setup.exe *file. Double click this to install the driver, If not, go to the *Device Manager*, expand the* Sound, Video, Game Controllers*, right click the Yellow flag next to the audio device and choose *Update Driver*, browse it to the* .inf *file inside the extracted folder to install the driver.


----------

